# BB King



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2015)

The King is dead. Long live the king.


----------



## Gnarlie (May 15, 2015)

One of my earliest musical influences. He wrote songs that I already knew, and played them in a way that I felt as much as heard. He will be missed.


----------



## Transk53 (May 15, 2015)

From what little exposure I had to BB and his peers, he was great. RIP!


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> From what little exposure I had to BB and his peers, he was great. RIP!


He was better than great. He was amazing.


----------



## Kurai (May 15, 2015)

“People all over the world have problems,” - “And as long as people have problems, the blues can never die.” -- Riley "B.B." King

Thanks for the music.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2015)

A man of true musical artistry. May he rest in peace


----------



## Buka (May 17, 2015)

Long live the King. RIP.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I missed this thread.  I agree, he was great.  I have long been a fan of his.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> I missed this thread.  I agree, he was great.  I have long been a fan of his.


Indeed....my mom turned me on to BB King when I was a small child-told me the "Lucille" story and everything. About 30 years later, I took her to see BB King for her birthday.....maybe another 10 years after that, 2010, maybe,  I got to see him play at one of the Indian casinos here...he was around  83, and probably only played like five songs-but what fun! (Buddy Guy opened for him, and played a helluva set-I remember remarking to Rita-that's the wife-that _life must be be pretty good at 83 if you could have a 72 year old doing your heavy lifting for you_! )

The thrill is gone........


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2015)

RIP

Lucille now sits silent


----------

